# Stage 4 Sacral Decubitus



## Hopp (Apr 19, 2010)

Please help coding the following: Debridement of Sacral
decubit. with necrotic muscle facia and exposed spinous
process.   Just not sure which procedure code to use
Thank you in advance  
Deb, CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 19, 2010)

Hopp said:


> Please help coding the following: Debridement of Sacral
> decubit. with necrotic muscle facia and exposed spinous
> process.   Just not sure which procedure code to use
> Thank you in advance
> Deb, CPC



You may want to post the op note so that we can see what, exactly, was done but you can start by looking at 15931. But again, this is *only* a "starting place" since your description is somewhat vague. 15931 mentions *excision* with *suture* 

Or possibly the 11040-11044 series


----------



## Hopp (Apr 21, 2010)

*Stage IV Sacral Decubitus*

Thanks for your help, but I did eventually get the code as it was a Debridement  & NOT EXcision.  SO I did have to use the 11043 code-Thanks for steering me in the right direction
Thanks again      Deb,CPC


----------

